# 1 mile hills over 10% grade?



## steel515

I don't see any long hills. Where are hills at least 1 mile long over 10% grade?


----------



## omniviper

best bet would be the glendora ranges or the hills in whittier


----------



## OrbeaXLR8R

Gibraltor Road above Santa Barbara


----------



## Bikegeek1968

Nyes Place, Temple Hills Drive, Park Avenue. All 3 are in Laguna Beach
Pacific Island Drive in Laguna Niguel.
Modjeska Grade off of Santigo Canyon

These are some of the steeper climbs in South OC that are over a mile long.


----------



## Mapei

Encino Hills Drive in Encino.
Reseda Blvd in Tarzana, heading south to Mulholland.
Woodcliff Road in Sherman Oaks.

Good luck, and make sure your chain is in good condition.


----------



## -CM-

You don't say where you are, but if you are in the area of the Santa Monica Mountians, there are plenty of challenging climbs out there. Los Flores, Deer Creek, Decker Cyn, Fernwood Pacifica, Stunt Road, Yerba Buena, etc. I don't think any of them have sections of 10% grade for a mile, but they are plenty challening, and there are many shorter sections of >10%.


----------



## bigdraft

check out Avacado Terrace/Edgeridge from Hacienda Heights. It climbs the canyon to the west of Turnbull and ends at roughly the same place. A much more direct way up Turnbull for sure.


----------



## madvax

steel515 said:


> I don't see any long hills. Where are hills at least 1 mile long over 10% grade?


Deer Creek (starting at PCH) averages 11%+ grade for 2 miles. It's a brutal climb that I do once a year whether I need to or not.

The Balcom Canyon Wall, starting on the Santa Paula side heading towards Moorpark, averages almost 12% for .9 mile with a peak grade of 20%+. The Amgen Tour of California went over this pass.

Here's some links to climb charts in So Cal
http://www.cvcbike.org/routes/hills.html

http://www.sundancecycles.com/rides/climbchart.htm

http://www.birthdaychallenge.com/links/notesonclimbs.html


----------



## -CM-

madvax said:


> Deer Creek (starting at PCH) averages 11%+ grade for 2 miles. It's a brutal climb that I do once a year whether I need to or not.
> 
> The Balcom Canyon Wall, starting on the Santa Paula side heading towards Moorpark, averages almost 12% for .9 mile with a peak grade of 20%+. The Amgen Tour of California went over this pass.
> 
> Here's a couple links with hill climb stats in So Cal
> http://www.cvcbike.org/routes/hills.html
> 
> http://www.birthdaychallenge.com/links/notesonclimbs.html


Thanks for the comparison link. I know Deer Creek is damn hard, but I didn't realize it was that hard. The fantastic scenery makes it well worth the effort.

But I don't think figures tell the whole story. Los Flores measures less steep, but I feel it's comparable to Deer Creek.


----------



## jeff262

Not exactly what your looking for but close. Baldy has some brutal sections. The switchbacks have a good stretch at nearly 10% followed by good stretches of 10% and 11+%. They are brutal but to be honest I still think the worst is the 2 miles that nearly average 9% just after the tunnels. 

Link to Baldy Info: http://socalvelo.com/sub/mount_baldy_road.htm


----------



## sbrsport

*Black's Canyon*

Steepest I know of is Black's canyon in Simi Valley. It is supposedly the steepest paved road in Ventura County, has sections that go up to 24%, and probably average about 15-17% for 1.5 miles. It is on the other side of Woolsey Canyon (which starts in the San Fernando Valley and ends at the old Rockwell facility on the top of the hill), which is about 9% for 2.5 miles. If you are really nuts, you can go up Woolsey, down Black's, turn around and do it the reverse direction. 

Or, do loops where you go up Woolsey, down Black's, up Santa Susana pass (only about 5% for 2 miles), up Box (about 13% for a third to a half mile), then down Box which drops you at the base of Woolsey to do it all over again.


----------



## The Walrus

I'm getting chest pains just reading that....


----------



## mohair_chair

I grew up off the Chatsworth Reservoir and know that area well. Black's is scary as a descent, and I can't even imagine trying to climb it. I think you would have to be pretty foolish to ride on Box Canyon, because there is no room for cars and bikes to coexist peacefully. I've seen people do it, but it isn't safe.


----------



## sbrsport

Actually, Black's was repaired after the rain two years ago washed out large portions of the road. It is now not bad, and descending isn't bad, although your forearms might ache after doing it. You really can never let go of the brakes or you will quickly get way too much speed. 

Box is not really bad at all. I have never had problems with cars there that I have had, for example, behind Chatsworth Resevior where some of the cars think it is a racetrack. And, Box is very pretty when you go through the area with overhaning trees. It is like you left the city and are really only a few minutes away.


----------



## bandoulu

Where are you...?


----------



## il sogno

I've been doing Mulitiview Dr. in Studio City lately. The first 1/4 of a mile is around 7%-8% then there's a bit of a respite. After that it kicks up and is 9% - 13% for about a mile. Then you're up on Mulholland.


----------



## steel515

*specific hills*



-CM- said:


> You don't say where you are, but if you are in the area of the Santa Monica Mountians, there are plenty of challenging climbs out there. Los Flores, Deer Creek, Decker Cyn, Fernwood Pacifica, Stunt Road, Yerba Buena, etc. I don't think any of them have sections of 10% grade for a mile, but they are plenty challening, and there are many shorter sections of >10%.


Hills 7-15% grade which can be ridden safely (along with cars/trucks) and downhills not too bumpy or tricky


----------



## steel515

I live near santa monica mtns


----------



## -CM-

steel515 said:


> Location not important. Which hills can be safely ridden safely uphill (along with cars/trucks) and have downhills not too bumpy curvy or fast


Topanga Canyon Rd and Kanan Rd are the only climbs out there I would avoid because of traffic, although they are doable on weekends early in the morning. All the others are fine as far as I'm concerned. Deer Creek, Decker, and Los Flores have light traffic, but it always happen that they come by right at the steepest curves, forcing you to the even-steeper inside.

As for the descents being too bumpy or curvy or fast, well, that's all subjective. They all have significant curves; and some of them are extreme. They all have some sections that are a bit bumby. The most significant warning I can think of is for going down Yerba Buena and Deer Creek. In fact, I would recommend NOT going down Deer Creek, but it's doable. Yerba Buena has an awful surface, is quite steep in places, has sharp curves, and some of them are canted the wrong way. My opinion is that Yerba Buena is a road that is much better for climbing. I would also not go down Los Flores or Decker from the top to the ocean. Latigo has some bumby sections but is a great road for climbing and descending. Stunt Road also has some bumpy sections. Likewise for Piuma Cyn Rd. All in all, it's a fantastic cycling area. My advice is just to go out and explore every road out there, taking the descents very easy until you know them. It's my favorite area for cycling - I wish I could live out there.


----------



## steel515

what do you mean is chain in good condition?


----------



## Mapei

You put a heck of a lot of stress on a chain when you're grinding or standing up a hill. When the chain fails (due, perhaps, to a pin you weren't able to center very well in the link), you suddenly find yourself pressing with all your might against zero resistance. It causes you to lurch forward and crunch your crotch on the top tube. The bicycle stops (and begins rolling backwards) because you no longer have motive force and the hill instantly robs you of any momentum. You jerk your foot out of your pedal to keep from falling and pull a groin muscle. You topple over anyway. Yes, this happened to me once.


----------



## bwbmick

*Hit Deer on Black Canyon*

Speaking of Black Canyon, I had a pretty bad incident/accident happen to me descending down the steep part 6 weeks ago. Had a deer veer into my path going 30+ MPH. Taco’d my front wheel (Mavic ES) and bend my Cannondale Cad 7 beyond repair. Fortunately, I only had some road rash which has since healed up. Repaired my wheel with a new rim from Mavic and replaced my C-Dale with a Specialized S Works Tarmac. The deer got slammed but seemed to hold up pretty well as he (Big Buck w/horns) got up and ran away. Though it might have some internal injuries.


----------



## il sogno

bwbmick said:



> Speaking of Black Canyon, I had a pretty bad incident/accident happen to me descending down the steep part 6 weeks ago. Had a deer veer into my path going 30+ MPH. Taco’d my front wheel (Mavic ES) and bend my Cannondale Cad 7 beyond repair. Fortunately, I only had some road rash which has since healed up. Repaired my wheel with a new rim from Mavic and replaced my C-Dale with a Specialized S Works Tarmac. The deer got slammed but seemed to hold up pretty well as he (Big Buck w/horns) got up and ran away. Though it might have some internal injuries.


Wow. I came across a buck with horns a couple of weeks ago on Mulholland Dr. near Wrightwood. The terrain was level and there was no one else around. I didn't want to spook him so I just sat up and made some noise. He trotted across the road in front of me and then bounded up the hillside. 

Right after that I came across William Shatner on an early morning walk. Only in LA, eh? 

Sorry about your bike.


----------



## The Walrus

What did you have to do to get Shatner out of the way?


----------



## The Walrus

I was thinking about this thread yesterday afternoon when I decided to take the "shortcut" out to Simi via Woolsey/Black's Cyn and passed a rider climbing past that first trailer park in the big ring...stopped in Simi at Santa Susana Park and it couldn't have been more than 10 minutes later that this guy pulled in. I knew I should have pulled over while on Black's Cyn just to see how fast this guy was going to go through there....

Anyone here gonna cop to being this guy?


----------



## sbrsport

Since I posted previously about how Box was not that bad, thought I would post an update. Descended it last weekend and the road is really crappy again. Places where it was really torn up, especially on some steep downhill sections, and you had to be very careful not to stick your front wheel in some of the cracks. Don't know if I will be doing it again. It was actually worse than descending Black's.


----------



## Friction_Shifter

not sure if its 10%, but the "norwegian grade" around thousand oaks ( I forget the name of the road, possibly santa rosa road, but maybe not) someone here will know. I wouldn't calll it the safest road to ride though so be careful.

Or just ride up the 101 from camarillo to newbury park...not.


----------



## madvax

Friction_Shifter said:


> not sure if its 10%, but the "norwegian grade" around thousand oaks ( I forget the name of the road, possibly santa rosa road, but maybe not) someone here will know. I wouldn't calll it the safest road to ride though so be careful.
> 
> Or just ride up the 101 from camarillo to newbury park...not.


Norwegian grade is just shy of 1 mile with an average grade of 6.9%.

There is a steep climb on Potrero Road, known as the Potero Wall, that runs from Camarillo to Dos Vientos. This climb is .7 miles with an average grade of 12.2%. It's a short stretch but somewhat dangerous. I try to avoid it because it's narrow with no shoulder and it's tough for the traffic to see around the sharp turns.


----------



## sbrsport

Did Portrero last Saturday because I wound up in Camarillo and had to get back to Agoura for my kids baseball game. It was a tough climb, and you are right about the blind turns. Also, just like on Little Tujunga, I noticed that the car clubs go through there. While I was going up, a group of about 6 or 7 Ferarris came flying down the hill. That could get pretty dangerous because since the hill is so steep in sections one is not always carefull to stay to the side of the road and the Ferraris were all over the road.


----------



## il sogno

The Walrus said:


> What did you have to do to get Shatner out of the way?


I did a thread on this in the Lounge. My lips unconsciously silently mouthed the words "Captain Kirk" just as I waved to him. He glared at me and nodded curtly.


----------



## The Walrus

Glaring, indeed! He should have been thankful that you acknowledged him without snickering.


----------



## il sogno

The Walrus said:


> Glaring, indeed! He should have been thankful that you acknowledged him without snickering.


His morning walk was more like a waddle.


----------



## Richard

How about Tuna Canyon? It's about a mile past Topanga going North on PCH. I don't know average gradient but it gets 2500 feet in 6.2m, most of that in the first 2. Our club called our annual ride up there the "Tuna Melt." They stage some nutcase "road downhill" on it now.

Now that I'm in O.C., I really miss all those great roads in the Santa Monica's. Latigo, Piuma, Stunt, Fernwood


----------



## stevesbike

Tuna is one way (down) though some cyclists continue to go up it (against unsuspecting traffic)-between the blind corners and SUVs coming down, that's a pretty nasty combination. Yup, the climbs in coastal Santa Monicas are among the nicest anywhere-light traffic, nice combination of long & steady (Latigo etc), plus some killers, especially Deer Creek.


----------



## -CM-

I've been down Tuna Canyon, and I can imagine that it'd be a brutal climb. I personally wouldn't do it because it's one-way, and so very steep. It'd be too hard to stay completely to the right to avoid traffic coming down. I'd like to try it with the road closed. 

I've heard of people doing it at night so that they can see the headlights coming down. Seems even more nuts to me.


----------



## Richard

When did Tuna go "one way?" I moved from the Venice area in 1993 and returned to CA (Orange County) in 2002. So I haven't ridden in the Santa Monica's since then.

Regardless, that's a shame. Tuna is one of the most brutal climbs I've ever done, but it's beautiful.


----------



## steel515

Richard said:


> How about Tuna Canyon? It's about a mile past Topanga going North on PCH. I don't know average gradient but it gets 2500 feet in 6.2m, most of that in the first 2. Our club called our annual ride up there the "Tuna Melt." They stage some nutcase "road downhill" on it now.
> 
> Now that I'm in O.C., I really miss all those great roads in the Santa Monica's. Latigo, Piuma, Stunt, Fernwood


I don't like the roads in santa monica mtns thats why I asked this question.
Not scenic, etc.


----------



## stevesbike

*not scenic*

wow, you must have an awfully high threshold for what makes a ride scenic. I think the Santa Monica Mountains offer some of the best riding and most spectacular scenery around. To one side is the Pacific Ocean and the other miles and miles of empty mountains and valleys (I believe the SM mountains are the lagest parkland within an urban area in the world). When I moved here from San Diego I thought it would be the end of riding, but the Santa Monica Mountain region is to me a lot better than San Diego (the roads are less traveled, there's more long climbs, and the scenery is better-the Mts are much closer to the ocean than in San Diego.

In fact, I'd nominate the Yerba Buena loop as one of the most spetaculr rides anywhere. on the ridgeline you have 50 mile views to the East to the San Gabriel Mts and views west to Catalina Island. Here's how it's descibed on Landis' website (he rode it a few weeks ago):

"The ride was beautiful, first heading southwest to the coast, winding down the Pacific Coast Highway before turning up the famous Yerba Buena Road. Yerba Buena is a very tough climb. It is almost eight miles of climbing at varied gradients. Decent pavement and scenic views are the reward as you climb."


----------



## sbrsport

what is the yerba buena loop? Sounds great, but what does it consist of? Thanks, always looking for great rides.


----------



## -CM-

Not scenic? Holy crap! Just what do you consider scenic???

Here's a shot from near the top of Yerba Buena.









Here's one from the top of Latigo Canyon Rd.


----------



## stevesbike

sbrsport, there's lots of different options re the Yerba Buena routes: from PCH you can either turn directly up Yerba Buena (easier) or Deer Creek (harder!) Deer Creek climbs 10+% for a few miles then turns into a series of hard rollers for a few miles and then merges back onto Yerba Buena. Yerba Buena is a nice steady climb, there's a ranger station (Circle X) about 2/3 of way up for water (good on a hot day). The last few miles is along the ridgeline-views in both directions and steep series of rollers. It turns into sycamore for a descent (pavement improves) then hits Mulholland. From there you can go left to add more inland miles -a loop that goes to Encinal eventually and then Kaanan, where you can get onto Latigo for another series of climbs and a great long descent back to the ocean-see posted pic for that. Except for Kaanan (which is only about 1/4 mile) traffic is light to non-existent. I worry more about deers than cars (had a close call with one a few weeks ago along ridgeline). Weekend traffic includes motorcycles and some rallying cars, though.


----------



## JSR

sbrsport said:


> what is the yerba buena loop? Sounds great, but what does it consist of? Thanks, always looking for great rides.


Adding to Stevesbike's excellent description:

Yerba Buena climbs from Neptune's Net restaurant, which is located at County Line beach. Deer Creek goes up from a point about a mile or two North of Yerba Buena on PCH.

Enjoy the outstandingly scenic rides! (Sorry Steel515!)

JSR


----------



## gambo2166

Come up to Santa Barbara and ride the roads that Discovery trained on the last 7 years and do Figueroa mt , Old San Marcos ,Painted cave and Gibraltor all world class climes..
Here is some info and directions http://www.michaelbarry.ca/pages/rides/solvang.htm#fig


----------



## steel515

Oops- I mean hills under 10% (0-9%)


----------



## gambo2166

Lol


----------



## MTBMaven

*Chaney Trail to Cape of Good Hope in Altadena*

This one will be familiar to mountain bikers as this road will get you to some prime front country Angeles singletrack. From the 210 take Fair Oaks Ave north, left on Alta Loma Dr., right on Chaney Trail (flashing stop light). Park at reservoir before entering ANF gate. Paved road will take you all the way to the Cape of Good Hope (with a name like that how could you not want to try it). 

Stats according to Topo:
Total distance: 3.46 (+/- 10%) 
Average Grade: 13%
Max Grade: 21% (0.63 miles)
Starting Elevation: 1,490'
Ending Elevation: 3,530'

Edit: Also there is very limited vehicle traffic the first mile, after that the road is gated and no vehicle traffic.


----------

